# October 2020 Exams



## CUniverse

What is everyone’s thoughts on wether or not the October 2020 pencil and paper exams will be canceled? I was scheduled to take the April 2020 Transportation exam and I know I need to start studying for the October exam next month but I just don’t know how my brain would take it if the exam got canceled again. I can’t imagine going through that again lol. What are everyone’s thoughts? Does anyone have any insight on if we will be able to sit for the exam in October?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NCEES claims that the October exams are still happening. My advice is that anyone who plans to take the test in October should study as if the exam will happen in October. At the same time, they should avoid getting too emotionally attached to the October date should the exam be cancelled again.

If you don't want to deal with the potential stress of going through another cancellation then you should consider planning to take the exam in April 2021.


----------



## Odinious

Pennsylvania has this red/yellow/green system of limitations in place for to the pandemic, and even in the green phase planned gatherings of 250 people or more are restricted. Only time will tell if testing sites will have the number of examinees limited before shuffling them off to another site. Personally, I have my doubts.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Odinious said:


> Pennsylvania has this red/yellow/green system of limitations in place for to the pandemic, and even in the green phase planned gatherings of 250 people or more are restricted. Only time will tell if testing sites will have the number of examinees limited before shuffling them off to another site. Personally, I have my doubts.


Same.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot is back!


----------



## Stardust

I should start studying again -__-


----------



## CUniverse

Stardust said:


> I should start studying again -__-


I’m giving it until June 15th then the grind begins


----------



## dsp002

CUniverse said:


> I’m giving it until June 15th then the grind begins


Just registered! Hope everything goes to plan.

Same here I plan to start studying again on Sunday the 14th. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever

I'm pretty gun shy right now. No clue what I'm going to do. I know I need to start studying but I'm still pretty butt hurt over what happened in March. I have a stack of references beside my bed that I keep telling myself I'm going to pick up and start reading but I never actually make it happen. Life has been a little crazy lately. My husband and I are busier now than than we were when we had to commute to work everyday!


----------



## CUniverse

dsp002 said:


> Just registered! Hope everything goes to plan.
> 
> Same here I plan to start studying again on Sunday the 14th.
> 
> Good luck!!!


You too!!!


----------



## SeizeTheMoment

Does anyone think the code references will be updated if Oct2020 was cancelled to Apr2021?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gradilla said:


> Does anyone think the code references will be updated if Oct2020 was cancelled to Apr2021?


They routinely update the code references. You should look at the exam specifications to see what subject matter and codes are applicable for the upcoming exam.

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/

Click on your exam in the listing on the above page. Then click on exam specifications.


----------



## Fisherman504

NCEES mentioned that it will be a two day exam event. 

This might help in separating the crowds.

*Thursday, October 22, 2020*
Civil: Geotechnical
Civil: Transportation
Civil: Water Resources and Environmental
SE Vertical Forces Bridges
SE Vertical Forces Buildings

*Friday, October 23, 2020*
Agricultural and Biological Engineering
Architectural Engineering
Civil: Construction
Civil: Structural
Control Systems
Electrical and Computer: Computer Engineering
Electrical and Computer: Electronics, Controls, and Communications
Electrical and Computer: Power
Metallurgical and Materials
Mining and Mineral Processing
Naval Architecture and Marine
SE Lateral Forces Bridges
SE Lateral Forces Buildings

https://ncees.org/news/


----------



## daydreambeliever

NCEES announced that beginning Jan. 2021 electrical power would convert to CBT. So it looks like my fate has been determined. I'll be taking it this October. I really want to pass this thing with all by references that I've purchased over the years,


----------



## Road Guy

I admit with every state being different in terms of what is considered a large gathering I would hate to be the scheduler trying to plan all this out...  

best of luck to all of you in limbo!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fisherman504 said:


> NCEES mentioned that it will be a two day exam event.
> 
> This might help in separating the crowds.
> 
> *Thursday, October 22, 2020*
> Civil: Geotechnical
> Civil: Transportation
> Civil: Water Resources and Environmental
> SE Vertical Forces Bridges
> SE Vertical Forces Buildings
> 
> *Friday, October 23, 2020*
> Agricultural and Biological Engineering
> Architectural Engineering
> Civil: Construction
> Civil: Structural
> Control Systems
> Electrical and Computer: Computer Engineering
> Electrical and Computer: Electronics, Controls, and Communications
> Electrical and Computer: Power
> Metallurgical and Materials
> Mining and Mineral Processing
> Naval Architecture and Marine
> SE Lateral Forces Bridges
> SE Lateral Forces Buildings
> 
> https://ncees.org/news/


Bet thing about this is I don't have to give up my Saturday, AND I get two days off work paid!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Well I’m back. I guess I should start studying now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> Well I’m back. I guess I should start studying now.


welcome back!


----------



## civilMC

Been trying to keep up the momentum but it is hard especially seeing some states on the rise.  We are doing OK here in MA for the time being.... Does anyone see a possibility where NCEES offers the exam to people in some states but not others? I can't see them doing it unless they can offer in all 50 states.


----------



## Blockchain_PE

I registered for my exam today and noticed "board approval pending" .  I got my approval from board on Jan 2019.  Since NCEES center is closed I reached out to them through chat service and  the person told me it doesn't show on NCEES system. I already took exam on April 2019 and failed.  The person on the chat asked me to send an email to board asking to update the NCEES. I don' understand how board communicates with NCEES. I sent the email to board. 

P.S: I was actually surprised to see the rudeness of the person on the chat. Person (Dallas) just kept closing the chat improperly and closed it again and again when i was trying to ask more questions. How they get job to handle customer service with that attitude and we have to pay $100 just for admin fee.


----------



## Odinious

civilMC said:


> Been trying to keep up the momentum but it is hard especially seeing some states on the rise.  We are doing OK here in MA for the time being.... Does anyone see a possibility where NCEES offers the exam to people in some states but not others? I can't see them doing it unless they can offer in all 50 states.









Honestly, I am not hopeful that the exam is offered again. EET is about to kick the tires on their online breadth course and I will follow though until this frigging thing is canceled again. I know it is selfish to be that upset about it, but... dang. Studying in the winter when it gets dark at 5-6 PM and freezing out is a different story than it is during the summer.


----------



## beccabun PE

I started studying again a couple weeks ago and I also don't think my brain can handle the exam getting canceled again. It was absolutely devastating in March, and I'm dreading going back to my 15-20 hours per week of studying, not to mention all of the stress and anxiety of wondering if it's even going to be worth it or if it will be canceled again. I wish NCEES would release their strategy for administering the exam in a safe way. I get that they have two days of exams now, but there were 16,000 people who weren't able to take the exam in April, and I imagine that most of them are going to take it in October. So they'll still have approximately the same amount of people each day. What's their strategy for keeping everyone safe? Are they going to guarantee social distancing will be enforced? Are we going to be required to wear a mask during the entire exam? I know it's four months out, but even just a developing strategy would be a little comforting right now.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had a novel idea over the weekend. I'm thinking about holding off on registering and studying at full force until there's some certainty to this situation. No point in dropping everything in my life to dedicate 10-20 hours per week to something that may not even happen *or* may actually happen in an unsafe manner. 

States are doing their own thing and if NCEES leaves it up to the State to decide, I'd rather not be in an overcrowded room with proctors whispering in my face while I'm trying to take an exam and not get sick. I'm glad I had the opportunity to see what it's like to sit for the exam so that I can make an informed decision. There are times when we're just close. In line, bathroom, hotels, etc. 

I'd rather study and continue to solve problems at a reduced rate of urgency until the country has a solid group of grown ups in charge and we're actually making progress as a unit.


----------



## Odinious

civilrobot said:


> I had a novel idea over the weekend. I'm thinking about holding off on registering and studying at full force until there's some certainty to this situation. No point in dropping everything in my life to dedicate 10-20 hours per week to something that may not even happen *or* may actually happen in an unsafe manner.
> 
> States are doing their own thing and if NCEES leaves it up to the State to decide, I'd rather not be in an overcrowded room with proctors whispering in my face while I'm trying to take an exam and not get sick. I'm glad I had the opportunity to see what it's like to sit for the exam so that I can make an informed decision. There are times when we're just close. In line, bathroom, hotels, etc.
> 
> I'd rather study and continue to solve problems at a reduced rate of urgency until the country has a solid group of grown ups in charge and we're actually making progress as a unit.


I think you're on to something. Pennsylvania will be issuing a ban on gatherings of over 25 people tomorrow or Thursday in its southwestern counties due to a spike in covid-19 cases. If a ban on gatherings like this can occur on such short notice, then why put in the months of effort?


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

I live here in Pittsburgh and with spikes generating bans on gatherings, closures of various businesses, and this stuff happening with little notice, I am skipping the October 2020 Civil Structural Exam.

Yeah, I failed in October 2019 and was all wound up, working on problems, and studying more materials full steam ahead when April 2020 was cancelled. I am not going to risk studying through the Summer when my kids are stuck at home and then back to school where we are teaching them at home 3 days a week. No, it's not lost study time should it be canceled (partially lost though) but it's lost time with my family and putting more on my wife during very trying times.

Things are crazy, life isn't exactly simple right now, and I'm not sure October will bring peace &amp; quiet. I would rather wait and shoot for April 2021 when things will (hopefully) be much more certain.

That's my plan. Maybe it's not the best plan. Maybe it's not even a good plan. Maybe it won't work out, maybe it will but it's what Ive got right now.


----------



## justanotherguy808

Feels lucky that I passed Oct 2019


----------



## Dothracki PE

thinline said:


> I registered for my exam today and noticed "board approval pending" .  I got my approval from board on Jan 2019.  Since NCEES center is closed I reached out to them through chat service and  the person told me it doesn't show on NCEES system. I already took exam on April 2019 and failed.  The person on the chat asked me to send an email to board asking to update the NCEES. I don' understand how board communicates with NCEES. I sent the email to board.
> 
> P.S: I was actually surprised to see the rudeness of the person on the chat. Person (Dallas) just kept closing the chat improperly and closed it again and again when i was trying to ask more questions. How they get job to handle customer service with that attitude and we have to pay $100 just for admin fee.


@thinlineExactly the same happened to me. I register on June 25th after receiving my approval from NY state but it still says pending on the NCEES website. The woman I was chatting with was not very helpful or nice. She eventually said to reach out to the state board, not NCEES. I told her that I understood and thanked her for her help. No response ever after that.


----------



## Odinious

This can't possibly be good news for us poor saps taking October paper based tests... a sign of things to come?

Philadelphia bans large events through February 2021 due to coronavirus


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Odinious said:


> This can't possibly be good news for us poor saps taking October paper based tests... a sign of things to come?
> 
> Philadelphia bans large events through February 2021 due to coronavirus


Pretty much yeah.

Back in the day, SEPA would test outside Philly at the Fort Washington Expo Center, and if that's still the case then Kenney's order wouldn't apply to it. But it's my understanding the NCEES tried to establish more numerous smaller testing sites for Oct 2020 to comply with potential local gathering limits. I could envision Oct 2020 being a patchwork administration where some regions test and some regions or States don't test. I could also see it getting cancelled again.


----------



## Dothracki PE

99 days left, who knows... I hope it says based on region at least New York is on the downward trend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> 99 days left


Who else has the countdown clock on their phone's homescreen.


----------



## CAPLS

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pretty much yeah.
> 
> Back in the day, SEPA would test outside Philly at the Fort Washington Expo Center, and if that's still the case then Kenney's order wouldn't apply to it. But it's my understanding the NCEES tried to establish more numerous smaller testing sites for Oct 2020 to comply with potential local gathering limits. I could envision Oct 2020 being a patchwork administration where some regions test and some regions or States don't test. I could also see it getting cancelled again.


I would be surprised if NCEES allows patchwork testing given general concerns about test information being compromised.  I would bet money that NCEES people are monitoring what’s going on VERY closely with every bit of concern the rest of us are.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CAPLS said:


> I would be surprised if NCEES allows patchwork testing given general concerns about test information being compromised.  I would bet money that NCEES people are monitoring what’s going on VERY closely with every bit of concern the rest of us are.


I'm sure they are. I assume that they very much care about their mission. They have to to put up will all the people who complain at them constantly.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can’t control what NCEES will do and I can’t control what other people are doing to stay healthy. I can only control myself. I’ve officially decided to sit this one out.


----------



## Odinious

Well that escalated quickly.

[Pennsylvania] New statewide restrictions on bars, restaurants, gatherings to take effect Thursday

Of particular note, indoor events and gatherings of more than 25 persons are prohibited.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Only time will tell, hopefully the exam does not cancelled otherwise it is going to be extremely demotivating for those that were first impacted by the April cancellation.


----------



## 256_civil

Supposed to take the test in October and sitting here everyday feeling like one minute the test will probably happen then the next minute it wont. Its a terrible feeling considering I went through this in April and it didn't pan out. Makes it extremely hard to focus on studying...


----------



## CAPLS

Its probably not any consolation, but I do feel for all of you that are in the midst of preparing for this step in your career attempting to obtain a license.  I recall all the trials and tribulations that I experienced when going through that and those were normal times.  This is not a fun time for any of you with all the uncertainty associated with examinations let alone the uncertainty associated with ensuring that your job remains intact.  Keep it going.  You'll have the opportunity to get the license.  Just a few more hurdles to go through than what you originally thought, but it will just be that much more satisfying when you do get that license.


----------



## Stardust

NCEES email response, stole from Reddit:

NCEES is closely monitoring the rapidly changing events taking place with COVID-19. We will be making every effort to ensure that we protect the health, safety and welfare of examinees and our proctoring staff for this exam administration. New exam day policies regarding measures being taken at exam locations will be communicated in early August 2020. This will give examinees enough time before registration closes to determine if they would like to proceed with the exam or cancel.

While we will do everything within our power to host the exam in as safe a manner as we can, there is no way for NCEES to ensure that the exam will take place. If the exam needs to be cancelled, we will make sure examinees are informed immediately and full refunds issued. We will make ever effort to hold the exam, as we certainly understand its importance and the time/money that goes into this for examinees. However, local/state guidelines as well as national implications may cause us to have to cancel specific exam locations or the exam in its entirety. There are many factors here that are beyond our control and no one can predict what will happen in the future. We will do our best to keep examinees informed in a timely manner of any decision that is made regarding the October 2020 administration.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope they can make state to state decision and not just blanket cancel the entire US.

One would think there are many venues that you can space people out much  more than 10 FEET ,  they may have to stagger arrival times and go outside their typical "norm" though, which is hard for NCEES to do..


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I hope they can make state to state decision and not just blanket cancel the entire US.
> 
> One would think there are many venues that you can space people out much  more than 10 FEET ,  they may have to stagger arrival times and go outside their typical "norm" though, which is hard for NCEES to do..


in some states NCEES doesn't control those things.  In IL, the state hires the locations and the proctors. So that would be a nightmare to try to enforce.   

at least some people are still able to take the tests, there are now a couple in the CBT format.


----------



## Road Guy

Where there is a will there is a way....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Iowa has been a 6ft table per person every time I have tested.  (Heck, it might even be an 8ft table) They would need to sort out the row spacing however.  The last time i tested the ME's were still in the room, so I imagine things have gotten better, capacity wise, and holding the exam on 2 days vs 1 day will help even more.  I'm hopeful for the exam taking place, since I don't know that I will be able to take another cancellation.


----------



## Road Guy

I mean all over this country people are going to work and managing this, this exam is a "big deal" I can see the shut down in the spring because of the unknowns..but to not find a way and do a cancellation the 2nd time is sort of a failure IMHO.

You can ask for exemptions to the state shutdown rules (Happens all the time) and there plenty of places with available space that normally host big events that would probably take some revenue (customers) maybe you have to pay a few more bucks for the exam to happen..

All over this country nurses deal with covid patients for 12+ hours a day and eat lunch / supper in a break room that makes "social distancing' impossible..and very little cross contaminating of each other......


----------



## CAPLS

Road Guy said:


> I mean all over this country people are going to work and managing this, this exam is a "big deal" I can see the shut down in the spring because of the unknowns..but to not find a way and do a cancellation the 2nd time is sort of a failure IMHO.
> 
> You can ask for exemptions to the state shutdown rules (Happens all the time) and there plenty of places with available space that normally host big events that would probably take some revenue (customers) maybe you have to pay a few more bucks for the exam to happen..
> 
> All over this country nurses deal with covid patients for 12+ hours a day and eat lunch / supper in a break room that makes "social distancing' impossible..and very little cross contaminating of each other......


Not discounting the points you are making, there are many facilities that I am aware of that simply will not allow for anyone to even use the locations for groups larger than a dozen or so people.  I truly hope that alternatives can be found, but if not, it will not be because NCEES is not trying.


----------



## Road Guy

Glad to hear they are - I just hope they don’t give up. 

But our state has similar “orders” on live gatherings but we seem to have a gathering of people at my office every day but everyone is 6+ feet apart - but a few hundred of us are all in the same building...

Maybe they could give the exams on airplanes since they seem to be exempt from such “orders”...


----------



## Fisherman504

I am thinking this is a double-edge sword effect. On one edge, you can say that you have more preparation time. The reality is the exam will eventually be given either in the fall, upcoming Spring 2021 or some time in the far future. Either those timelines or your exam will have already progressed to the computer based examination. On the other edge, it brings down your morale to know that you have studied real hard for April 2020 and now it's Fall 2020 and the material you studied might have escaped you. Hang in there for the ones that are awaiting their State's decision.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

At least my exam will be the last to go CBT. And as more exams go CBT.... The room is clearing out.


----------



## daydreambeliever

I've decided to opt out on taking the fall exam. My team and I have some pretty major milestones to meet this year on our project and my daughter is starting kindergarten. Virtual school is going to be very interesting. And besides that I don't think I can take another cancellation blow. I think for my sanity and my families happiness it will be better if I start studying at the end of the year in preparation for the Power exam transitioning to CBT in 2021.

Good luck to everyone who is pressing forward. I hope you guys get to take the exam in Oct.


----------



## Violator

I think if I was in you all's situation I would opt out as well.

Good luck to all of you whatever you decide.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Finally got the NY State board approval sent to NCEES so I am going to stick with it and hope that they figure out some solution to keep the October exams.


----------



## dsp002

My plan is to continue to register and study until we are allowed to test. I was about 250hrs deep when they canceled the April 2020 exam. I registered for the Fall the day registration opened. I hope they do not cancel this time, but I am looking at it as reps. I will be happy if I get another 250+ this time.  Fingers crossed and good luck to those taking it in the fall.


----------



## Acute Fungi

"New exam day policies regarding measures being taken at exam locations will be communicated in early August 2020."  

This is part of the announcement from State of Washington PE Board.  The can be found here --          https://brpels.wa.gov/news/2020/ncees-october-2020-exam-update

This announcement may help answer whether everyone will be wearing masks. What happens if you cough during the exam?  Will there be temperature checks.  

We should be expecting the announce soon too.


----------



## beccabun PE

Update from NCEES: 

"To help ensure the health, safety, and welfare of examinees and proctoring teams, NCEES is implementing the following measures for the October 2020 exam administration.


No one may enter the exam facility if they have met any of the COVID-19 qualifications listed here.

Examinees and proctors will be required to wear face masks that cover the mouth and nose for the entire exam session. Face shields may not be used as a substitute for face masks but may be worn in addition to face masks. Face coverings must be removed for proper identification when instructed by a proctor. Proctors may visually inspect face coverings.

Examinees will be seated alone at a table properly spaced from other tables.

Examinees must practice social distancing outside the exam room before the exam starts, during breaks, and when the exam ends. Proctors will be asked to monitor examinees and ensure adequate space is being maintained.

Examinees will be allowed to have the following items in the exam room, but these items may not be placed on the desktop:
    •  Hand sanitizer and wipes
    •  Extra face coverings
    •  Disposable gloves

If you are unable or unwilling to follow these measures, please cancel your exam as soon as possible to help us seat as many examinees as possible during this administration. *You must cancel your exam before registration closes on August 20 at 3:00 p.m. EDT in order to receive a full refund of your exam registration fee.* Cancellations made after registration closes are not eligible for a refund.

Please note that all exam sites must comply with local capacity and social distancing requirements, which are subject to change at any time. Although every effort will be made to seat all registered examinees, any changes that require a further reduction in capacity may result in the cancellation of your exam and a full refund of your registration fee. NCEES is monitoring the situation and evaluating options to increase testing capacities. You will be notified if other testing options become available."


----------



## Acute Fungi

The NCEES link to this Covid Update can be found here      https://ncees.org/october-2020-exam-administration-updates/

What? No temperature checks?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Not to discourage anybody but seriously, if somebody studies for 250+ hours and suddenly comes down with some symptoms a couple of days out, I doubt they would tell the proctors. 
 

Also, as we’ve seen with the school re-openings, some folks could get tested, take the exam, and then find out that they tested positive. No thanks. Like I said before, I’ll sit this one out.

If you decide to go through with it, be safe!


----------



## Stardust

So about 2 weeks to decide... wearing a mask for 8+ hours and risk getting the virus by being indoors for a long period of time..


----------



## Road Guy

Study / Practice for the Exam by also wearing the mask some while you study.

But at least you will get a break every 4 hours to take it off for an hour - which is more than the folks working in infected ICU's get.


----------



## NCHomebrewer

rebecca1 said:


> Update from NCEES:
> 
> "To help ensure the health, safety, and welfare of examinees and proctoring teams, NCEES is implementing the following measures for the October 2020 exam administration.
> 
> 
> Examinees must practice social distancing outside the exam room before the exam starts, during breaks, and when the exam ends. Proctors will be asked to monitor examinees and ensure adequate space is being maintained.


I don't see how this is going to be possible.  I've taken the Civil PE twice (both fails, sadly) in Raleigh and the room and hallways outside the exam room have been slammed with people both times.  Factor in also the loads of books / exam materials that need to be moved and carried around.


----------



## Odinious

NCHomebrewer said:


> I don't see how this is going to be possible.  I've taken the Civil PE twice (both fails, sadly) in Raleigh and the room and hallways outside the exam room have been slammed with people both times.  Factor in also the loads of books / exam materials that need to be moved and carried around.


Right?

Beyond that, Pennsylvania still has gathering restrictions on place for 25 people or fewer in indoor settings. I don't see this changing between now and then.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

So my Power pen and paper exam was cancelled, NYC. I tried to register for the CBT and apparently I have to submit all my paperwork to the board again.. I hope that doesn't include the fees I already paid...

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## CAPLS

DarkLegion said:


> So my Power pen and paper exam was cancelled, NYC. I tried to register for the CBT and apparently I have to submit all my paperwork to the board again.. I hope that doesn't include the fees I already paid...
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


Yeah, sorry to hear this.  I know it can be difficult, but I would recommend being patient for a little while longer.  NCEES has some things in the works which should be finalized as soon as these social conditions can allow.  Keep preparing as if you will be taking it soon.


----------



## CAPLS

NCHomebrewer said:


> I don't see how this is going to be possible.  I've taken the Civil PE twice (both fails, sadly) in Raleigh and the room and hallways outside the exam room have been slammed with people both times.  Factor in also the loads of books / exam materials that need to be moved and carried around.






Odinious said:


> Right?
> 
> Beyond that, Pennsylvania still has gathering restrictions on place for 25 people or fewer in indoor settings. I don't see this changing between now and then.


Its going to tough! And it will take everyone's cooperation to pull it off.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DarkLegion said:


> So my Power pen and paper exam was cancelled, NYC. I tried to register for the CBT and apparently I have to submit all my paperwork to the board again.. I hope that doesn't include the fees I already paid...
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


I don't think we should have to resubmit if you were already approved. I would suggest you reach out on their contact form and confirm with them. They might just have to go back into NCEES and re-appprove your account. I will probably be doing the same.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

CAPLS said:


> Yeah, sorry to hear this.  I know it can be difficult, but I would recommend being patient for a little while longer.  NCEES has some things in the works which should be finalized as soon as these social conditions can allow.  Keep preparing as if you will be taking it soon.






Dothracki said:


> I don't think we should have to resubmit if you were already approved. I would suggest you reach out on their contact form and confirm with them. They might just have to go back into NCEES and re-appprove your account. I will probably be doing the same.




Thanks you guys are right, the stress of the cancellation really hit me hard lol. Gonna call them tomorrow and post an update

EDIT: So they automatically re-approved me this morning. NYC has the earliest date Jan 12 2021 from the locations I searched.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DarkLegion said:


> So my Power pen and paper exam was cancelled, NYC. I tried to register for the CBT and apparently I have to submit all my paperwork to the board again.. I hope that doesn't include the fees I already paid...
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


Dark, my account was authorized to schedule the exam this morning. You should hopefully be able to as well.


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020

This is probably only the beginning... There is a troubling statement in those Power cancellation emails that reads: 

"Recent changes to state and local requirements that further reduce capacity for groups and events will require NCEES to cancel some existing exam registrations." 

If I had to bet, others will be getting cancellations soon too. This is very frustrating.


----------



## tmntjmc

DarkLegion said:


> So my Power pen and paper exam was cancelled, NYC. I tried to register for the CBT and apparently I have to submit all my paperwork to the board again.. I hope that doesn't include the fees I already paid...
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


I got the email as well. My big question is, how is the depth of the exam going to be different since we can no longer bring any reference material? The huge code books, sample problems, transmission, etc?? So many unknowns, I'm going to wait until I get the refund, and then re-register for the CBT. 

Best of luck, let me know if anyone has any ideas the breadth of this new exam type.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

Dothracki said:


> Dark, my account was authorized to schedule the exam this morning. You should hopefully be able to as well.


Thanks, it did! I registered for Jan, I'm just hoping to get this over with ASAP


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tmntjmc said:


> I got the email as well. My big question is, how is the depth of the exam going to be different since we can no longer bring any reference material? The huge code books, sample problems, transmission, etc?? So many unknowns, I'm going to wait until I get the refund, and then re-register for the CBT.
> 
> Best of luck, let me know if anyone has any ideas the breadth of this new exam type.


You should download the CBT reference from the MyNCEES site. Review what's there, and start using that as your only reference for practice problems.


----------



## Odinious

*Somebody tell me how to feel*

From NCEES:



> Dear PE Civil examinee:
> 
> Changes to state and local requirements that further reduce capacities for groups and events are having a significant impact on NCEES exam sites for the October 2020 exam administration. NCEES will continue to monitor these changes between now and exam day. However, as noted during the exam registration process, any changes that require a further reduction in capacity at an exam site may result in the cancellation of your exam registration.
> 
> *In an effort to accommodate as many pencil-and-paper examinees as safely as possible, NCEES has added a REGIONAL exam administration on January 26, 2021, for PE Civil examinees only. If you are concerned about the cancellation risk for the October exam administration, you may cancel your exam before registration closes on August 20, 2020, at 3:00 p.m. EDT and receive a full refund of your exam registration fee. Cancellations made by the examinee after registration closes are not refundable.*
> 
> Registration for the regional PE Civil exam administration will open November 1, 2020, and close December 13, 2020, at 3:00 p.m. EST. The exam will be administered in the cities listed below. Additional cities may be added before registration opens. Examinees who are located outside of these states should check with their state licensing board prior to registering to determine their eligibility to test outside of their jurisdiction.
> 
> 
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> Pomona, CA
> 
> San Mateo, CA
> 
> Hartford, CT
> 
> Orlando, FL
> 
> Topeka, KS
> 
> Minneapolis, MN
> 
> Raleigh, NC
> 
> Cleveland, OH
> 
> Houston, TX
> 
> Seattle, WA
> 
> 
> Examinees will be allowed to complete the registration process only when a seat is available for their selected site. However, capacity and social distancing requirements remain subject to change at any time and could impact your ability to test. NCEES will continue to make every effort to accommodate all registered examinees in a manner that protects the health and safety of everyone involved.
> 
> If you have any questions, please send us a message through your MyNCEES account.
> 
> NCEES


----------



## wedyan

Odinious said:


> *Somebody tell me how to feel*
> 
> From NCEES:


I just got this too! this is crazy


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Odinious said:


> *Somebody tell me how to feel*
> 
> From NCEES:


Confused. Determined but apprehensively confused. With a sprinkle of wtf?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

To me it sounds like NCEES is jumping through hoops to try and make the Oct pencil and paper exams happen. This situation sucks for everyone, and I feel for you all who are trying to take the exam. But I also feel like NCEES is doing all the right stuff to salvage whatever they can. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CAPLS

jean15paul_PE said:


> To me it sounds like NCEES is jumping through hoops to try and make the Oct pencil and paper exams happen. This situation sucks for everyone, and I feel for you all who are trying to take the exam. But I also feel like NCEES is doing all the right stuff to salvage whatever they can. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That’s exactly what’s happening. NCEES is doing everything they can to accommodate all candidates given the circumstances. And it may still not be enough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tmntjmc said:


> I got the email as well. My big question is, how is the depth of the exam going to be different since we can no longer bring any reference material? The huge code books, sample problems, transmission, etc?? So many unknowns, I'm going to wait until I get the refund, and then re-register for the CBT.
> 
> Best of luck, let me know if anyone has any ideas the breadth of this new exam type.


There is a new exam spec for the EEower CBT:. You can find it at:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Power-Jan-2021_CBT.pdf



jean15paul_PE said:


> You should download the CBT reference from the MyNCEES site. Review what's there, and start using that as your only reference for practice problems.


lusone:



Odinious said:


> *Somebody tell me how to feel*
> 
> From NCEES:


I'll echo others above and say that it looks like NCEES is doing everything they can to accommodate given the circumstances.I never thought I'd see the day that NCEES went off schedule, so this clearly shows they are trying.

I won't comment on what this means for the broader pandemic, but this and other recent steps look like a positive development.

In other news, it sounds like we're going to have to make a Jan 2021 results subforum, WTTS, spam thread, and map.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Like I said before, I’ll sit this one out.


@civilrobot! Hiii SPAM buddy! Looks like you'll have more time for spamming stu*dying*.


----------



## tmntjmc

RBHeadge PE said:


> There is a new exam spec for the EEower CBT:. You can find it at:
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Power-Jan-2021_CBT.pdf
> 
> lusone:
> 
> I'll echo others above and say that it looks like NCEES is doing everything they can to accommodate given the circumstances.I never thought I'd see the day that NCEES went off schedule, so this clearly shows they are trying.
> 
> I won't comment on what this means for the broader pandemic, but this and other recent steps look like a positive development.
> 
> In other news, it sounds like we're going to have to make a Jan 2021 results subforum, WTTS, spam thread, and map.


Thanks for this, I didn't see the new exam spec but that makes sense that all the code books are now available via PDF on exam day. 

Another thing I just saw is the registration cost went up significantly. for the pencil and paper it was $350 now it's $413 with tax.. 

Strange times, we will see what happens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tmntjmc said:


> Another thing I just saw is the registration cost went up significantly. for the pencil and paper it was $350 now it's $413 with tax..


idk? economies of scale? They have to spread people out more and that inefficiency causes price increases?

I know it sucks, but you won't care after you pass.


----------



## School of PE

We received an email that NCEES has made changes to their plans for PE Civil October exam in certain cities. Here is their update  https://ncees.org/covid-19/ . We just wanted to let our students know you are covered under our Covid-19 Risk free enrollment, and that we'll be sending updated options to impacted students today via email. 

Thank You,

School of PE


----------



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES

School of PE said:


> We received an email that *NCEES has made changes to their plans for PE Civil October exam in certain cities.* Here is their update  https://ncees.org/covid-19/ . We just wanted to let our students know you are covered under our Covid-19 Risk free enrollment, and that we'll be sending updated options to impacted students today via email.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> School of PE


Bolded text above is not correct. While plans for the October administration _could_ change based on individual site requirements, we are adding another administration in January for PE Civil only (largest remaining pencil and paper population) to provide an additional opportunity for examinees. Please note this  additional administration is primarily to assist people who are unable to sit in October. Those who sit in October and do not pass will not be able to sit again until April. The "certain cities" are where we were able to secure sites in January.


----------



## Civil_dad

Is NCEES seriously putting themselves in the position of not allowing anyone to become a PE for an entire calendar year? That is crazy folks. Imagine other professions allowing something like this...what if we had no new doctors, or no new teachers entering the profession for an entire year.

I trust that NCEES has smart people at the helm. The problem of safely proctoring exams is easier than some of the exam questions they expect us to answer in under 6 minutes. Why not have more rooms, more proctors and more testing dates. If local guidelines only allow 25 people in a room, be conservative and plan for only 10 test takers to be in a room. Get more rooms. Get more proctors. Stop cancelling exams on us and preventing us from moving forward in our careers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Civil_dad said:


> Is NCEES seriously putting themselves in the position of not allowing anyone to become a PE for an entire calendar year? That is crazy folks. Imagine other professions allowing something like this...what if we had no new doctors, or no new teachers entering the profession for an entire year.
> 
> I trust that NCEES has smart people at the helm. The problem of safely proctoring exams is easier than some of the exam questions they expect us to answer in under 6 minutes. Why not have more rooms, more proctors and more testing dates. If local guidelines only allow 25 people in a room, be conservative and plan for only 10 test takers to be in a room. Get more rooms. Get more proctors. Stop cancelling exams on us and preventing us from moving forward in our careers.


Isn't that exactly what they are doing? They split the October test into two separate days. They added a January test administration specifically for civil examinees. They sped up the electrical transition from paper to computer-based to further reduce the number of test takers in the room, while still allowing electricals to take their exam "soon". I empathize with engineers trying to sit for the exam because some of this is a huge inconvenience. But we're in a pandemic, and all I see is NCEES jumping through hoops to get people tested.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I looked up what going on with the bar exam just for kicks. The bar is usually only offered in February and July so it's not exactly apples-to-apples schedule wise, nor is there a central testing authority but its close enough for discussion. The NCBE has a summary of what's going on in the various jurisdictions.

https://www.ncbex.org/ncbe-covid-19-updates/july-2020-bar-exam-jurisdiction-information/

There's a lot of differences in how States are responding to pandemic.  Most are trying to find ways to deal with the situation. Some states are changing schedules, some are allowing to practice with only a degree under a barred lawyer, there are new reciprocity agreements in place, some are adding more testing sessions, and some DGAF and are doing business as usual. 

tl;dr other professions are being similarly impacted.


----------



## Alex6

Spoke to the school of PE. Seems like they will extend your course if you register for either the January or April exams. No need to wait for NCEES to cancel. That is very good from them. I cancelled for October. This COVID situation isn't improving, and don't want to study, waste the rest of the summer and then for the exam to cancel for me. Good luck for those sticking to it.


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020

California Exams Cancelled/Relocated to Nevada. What state will be next?


----------



## CAPLS

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> California Exams Cancelled/Relocated to Nevada. What state will be next?


Keep your fingers crossed there will not be any others.  Now, you can understand why NCEES previously announced the regional sites for January 2021 for the PE Civil exams.


----------



## PEVA

CAPLS said:


> Keep your fingers crossed there will not be any others.  Now, you can understand why NCEES previously announced the regional sites for January 2021 for the PE Civil exams.


Let it be....I think all should be canceled...and converting to CBT...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEVA said:


> Let it be....I think all should be canceled...and converting to CBT...


Over time they will be. The conversion schedule is available on the NCEES website.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ALL California exams, or just SE?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> ALL California exams, or just SE?


All.
 

Madison, WI location was cancelled as well. Moved to Milwaukee.

Also, NCEES moved up the CBT date for the Civil exams from 2023 to 2022.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Where is the information coming from that CA national exams are cancelled?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> All.
> 
> 
> Madison, WI location was cancelled as well. Moved to Milwaukee.
> 
> Also, NCEES moved up the CBT date for the Civil exams from 2023 to 2022.


Ew.

SE still seems to be 2024 for CBT. I have time I guess.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

PlanCheckEng said:


> Where is the information coming from that CA national exams are cancelled?


People posted about receiving emails on the PE sub-reddit. May be some part of CA. I just know that they were told to test in Reno or Vegas if they still want to sit for it. Maybe it's Northern CA or something. I live on the east coast so my geography is a little off.


----------



## Acute Fungi

A warning was issued by California Board of PE. On August 4th, they may reach capacity for the PE Exam.  See below and link is here 

https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/

Another link on the cancellation, here.  In the column for Exam Date, it reads "canceled*". Then at the bottom of the page is the *.  Click on this too.

https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/exam_schedule_final_filing_dates.pdf

https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/prometric_covid_notice.pdf

ANNOUNCED AUGUST 4, 2020 - *Fall 2020 NCEES Paper and Pencil Examinations Update* - Despite NCEES’s efforts to accommodate all approved examination candidates in California by adding an additional day of testing, the overall volume of candidates together with adherence to currently mandated local and regional safety and physical distancing protocols has resulted in examination locations that have nearly reached allowable capacity.  NCEES is actively evaluating all viable alternatives to accommodate additional approved California candidates.  BPELSG is continuing to monitor this situation with NCEES and expects to provide more information within the next two weeks.  We encourage all interested parties to monitor any new examination information at https://ncees.org/october-2020-exam-administration-updates/


----------



## Smart Sam

Hi All!:

I need a quick advice. I don't know I have to post here or any where else. I am new with the EB system.

What do you recommend ? I got an offer with the government to work as a Civil Engineer, but currently I am working with a private company. My salary and benefits would be better in Government but I have to work like 8 hours every day. Right now in the private company that I work, I have flexibility to take times off for my PE studies.

I am worried to join the government or stay with my current company. 

I am taking PE Civil (Construction Depth) Exam this October.

Please advise on this.

Thanks


----------



## beccabun PE

Smart Sam said:


> Hi All!:
> 
> I need a quick advice. I don't know I have to post here or any where else. I am new with the EB system.
> 
> What do you recommend ? I got an offer with the government to work as a Civil Engineer, but currently I am working with a private company. My salary and benefits would be better in Government but I have to work like 8 hours every day. Right now in the private company that I work, I have flexibility to take times off for my PE studies.
> 
> I am worried to join the government or stay with my current company.
> 
> I am taking PE Civil (Construction Depth) Exam this October.
> 
> Please advise on this.
> 
> Thanks


As someone who just switched jobs and is planning to take the AE exam in October, it's definitely manageable. It requires a lot of time management, but if you think it's a good move for you to take, then take it. Granted, I was supposed to take the exam in April, so a lot of my studying now is review and practice questions. It's still possible to get the necessary amount of studying done while working 40 hours a week, you just need to accept that your weekends and/or evenings will need to be dedicated to studying. Additionally, the nice thing about starting a new job is that the work load in the beginning is usually pretty light, plus if you're able to manage it financially, you could possibly take a week off between jobs and spend time studying then. But in the end, it comes down to how comfortable you feel about adjusting to a new job while basically having a part time job for the next 53 days.


----------



## PEVA

Smart Sam said:


> Hi All!:
> 
> I need a quick advice. I don't know I have to post here or any where else. I am new with the EB system.
> 
> What do you recommend ? I got an offer with the government to work as a Civil Engineer, but currently I am working with a private company. My salary and benefits would be better in Government but I have to work like 8 hours every day. Right now in the private company that I work, I have flexibility to take times off for my PE studies.
> 
> I am worried to join the government or stay with my current company.
> 
> I am taking PE Civil (Construction Depth) Exam this October.
> 
> Please advise on this.
> 
> Thanks


TAKE your PE first regardless....First ASAP....the more you wait ..the more energy you need...best luck...


----------



## Smart Sam

rebecca1 said:


> As someone who just switched jobs and is planning to take the AE exam in October, it's definitely manageable. It requires a lot of time management, but if you think it's a good move for you to take, then take it. Granted, I was supposed to take the exam in April, so a lot of my studying now is review and practice questions. It's still possible to get the necessary amount of studying done while working 40 hours a week, you just need to accept that your weekends and/or evenings will need to be dedicated to studying. Additionally, the nice thing about starting a new job is that the work load in the beginning is usually pretty light, plus if you're able to manage it financially, you could possibly take a week off between jobs and spend time studying then. But in the end, it comes down to how comfortable you feel about adjusting to a new job while basically having a part time job for the next 53 days.


Thanks for the beautiful and valuable advices.


----------



## Smart Sam

PEVA said:


> TAKE your PE first regardless....First ASAP....the more you wait ..the more energy you need...best luck...


Thank you. That is definitely true, I have to pass by any means and method this October.


----------



## Odinious

Any fire to the Philadelphia PE Exam cancellation rumor smoke on the PE_Exam subreddit posted yesterday night?


----------



## Smart Sam

Hi Guys,

My exam was scheduled in Sacramento, CA, but when it cancelled it was moved to Reno Site 1, but when I click on the Reno Site 1 it shows it will be in Las Vegas. So Reno and Las Vegas is'nt different?

Reno is like 2 hours far from but Las Vegas is 8 hours or more? 

Any idea who are scheduled for this site?

Is it really in Reno or Las Vegas???

Thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Odinious said:


> Any fire to the Philadelphia PE Exam cancellation rumor smoke on the PE_Exam subreddit posted yesterday night?


Seems plausible. Were you registered in Philly? You might want to check your NCEES dashboard to see what location they have you at.

_And OOC was it actually Philly or Ft. Washington?_  



Smart Sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My exam was scheduled in Sacramento, CA, but when it cancelled it was moved to Reno Site 1, but when I click on the Reno Site 1 it shows it will be in Las Vegas. So Reno and Las Vegas is'nt different?
> 
> Reno is like 2 hours far from but Las Vegas is 8 hours or more?
> 
> Any idea who are scheduled for this site?
> 
> Is it really in Reno or Las Vegas???
> 
> Thanks


Check your NCEES dashboard and confirm the location there. As you pointed out Reno vs Las Vegas isn't arbitrary, especially when you were supposed to take it in Sacremento! An eight hour trip is not reasonable. _They might as well make you fly to the east coast to take the exam if they're going to make you travel that far! _


----------



## Odinious

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seems plausible. Were you registered in Philly? You might want to check your NCEES dashboard to see what location they have you at.
> 
> _And OOC was it actually Philly or Ft. Washington?_


I registered for the Pittsburgh area exam, which remains as an active registration in my dashboard. Beats me on where the the actual exam location is, was, or could have been. The paper test is only offered in three locations across Pennsylvania which were only vaguely identified as "areas."

My concern is that the rug could be pulled out from us at any moment without any warning. I understand the circumstances around a cancellation, but if this did truly happen I would appreciate some transparency from the state board, NCEES, or whoever was responsible for the cancellation and some assurance that they are doing whatever they can to offer the test in the other areas (or worst case, an admission that this could happen to the the other exam locations).


----------



## beccabun PE

Since the April exam was canceled 5 weeks before the exam date, is anyone else getting nervous as we approach Friday? I'm trying to stay focused on studying but I keep getting anxious that I'll get another devastating email.


----------



## Odinious

rebecca1 said:


> Since the April exam was canceled 5 weeks before the exam date, is anyone else getting nervous as we approach Friday? I'm trying to stay focused on studying but I keep getting anxious that I'll get another devastating email.


Nervous? No, but...


----------



## Odinious

To open the books tonight or not...

September 16, 2020 COVID19 update from NCEES

*September 16, 2020*

_NCEES is closely monitoring the impact of COVID-19 on the October 2020 pencil-and-paper exam administration. All exam site locations are currently proceeding with reduced capacity restrictions in place. Changes to state and local requirements that further reduce capacities for groups and events may impact the number of examinees that are able to test at a specific site. NCEES will continue to monitor these changes between now and exam day. As noted during the exam registration process, any changes in capacity restrictions for an exam site may result in the cancellation of an examinee’s registration._


----------



## Stardust

Only California has canceled so far eh


----------



## CAPLS

Stardust said:


> Only California has canceled so far eh


Clarification:  California hasn't canceled.  The social distancing requirements currently in place prohibit large gatherings of people and with the exception of the Central Valley location, NCEES adjusted and found suitable arrangements In Reno and Las Vegas for candidates residing in California.  Also, the January regional civil alternate date.  The Central Valley location in Visalia is still a go at this time since the number of examinees is lower.


----------



## PEVA

Exam Authorizations will be available two weeks prior to exam day.

Above the message from My-NCEES Dashboard. 

Please inform if you receive any letter, E-mail confirmation ! I am waiting .

Thanks,


----------



## Dothracki PE

UPDATE: COVID-19 Screening question now required along with exam authorization and ID. See the link to donwload the form.

https://ncees.org/october-2020-exam-administration-updates/


----------



## Ar.sa.

Exams for PE New York State will be held at two different hotels by NEWARK Airport NJ, I received the confirmation letter last week. Good luck everybody !


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Fisherman504

Good luck on the PE Exam folks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good luck to everyone tomorrow and Friday!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Best of luck!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Motiviational gif for all test takers!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sending positive vibes to the folks sitting for the exam today...


----------



## CUniverse

So that exam... Thank the lord it’s over. I’m not sure how I felt about it but I finished it lol. Anyone else have thoughts about their exam? Hope everyone is surviving the exam today. Y’all are almost done! I took transportation.


----------



## 5 to 9

CUniverse said:


> So that exam... Thank the lord it’s over. I’m not sure how I felt about it but I finished it lol. Anyone else have thoughts about their exam? Hope everyone is surviving the exam today. Y’all are almost done! I took transportation.


It was a loooooong day, but I’m just glad it’s over.

I’m sure you did fine man! I think we always think we did worse than we actually did


----------



## ENGR Zaloo

That was brutal. Took the Structural depth, there were maybe 5 gimme questions in the afternoon. Everything else was a bloodbath lol. Felt good on about 32/40 on the breadth and maybe 24/40 on the depth. Hope I passed!!


----------



## CUniverse

5 to 9 said:


> It was a loooooong day, but I’m just glad it’s over.
> 
> I’m sure you did fine man! I think we always think we did worse than we actually did


Yeah I feel that lol, congrats on finishing the exam!


----------



## CUniverse

ENGR Zaloo said:


> That was brutal. Took the Structural depth, there were maybe 5 gimme questions in the afternoon. Everything else was a bloodbath lol. Felt good on about 32/40 on the breadth and maybe 24/40 on the depth. Hope I passed!!


I’m sure you killed it! Congrats on getting through it man!


----------



## 5 to 9

ENGR Zaloo said:


> That was brutal. Took the Structural depth, there were maybe 5 gimme questions in the afternoon. Everything else was a bloodbath lol. Felt good on about 32/40 on the breadth and maybe 24/40 on the depth. Hope I passed!!


I took structural as well!

The morning portion was deceptively easier than I thought. Hope I’m not jinxing it though.

The afternoon portion however; That was definitely more of a challenge. I ran out of time so I quickly filled in bubbles for the questions I was stuck on. 

Regardless, congrats on finishing!


----------



## 5 to 9

Best of luck to everyone who took the exam! Now to wait for the results


----------



## kkylet93

ENGR Zaloo said:


> That was brutal. Took the Structural depth, there were maybe 5 gimme questions in the afternoon. Everything else was a bloodbath lol. Felt good on about 32/40 on the breadth and maybe 24/40 on the depth. Hope I passed!!


I feel about the exact same way!


----------



## 5 to 9

The day after the exam really do feel like that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CUniverse said:


> So that exam... Thank the lord it’s over. I’m not sure how I felt about it but I finished it lol. Anyone else have thoughts about their exam? Hope everyone is surviving the exam today. Y’all are almost done! I took transportation.






5 to 9 said:


> It was a loooooong day, but I’m just glad it’s over.
> 
> I’m sure you did fine man! I think we always think we did worse than we actually did






ENGR Zaloo said:


> That was brutal. Took the Structural depth, there were maybe 5 gimme questions in the afternoon. Everything else was a bloodbath lol. Felt good on about 32/40 on the breadth and maybe 24/40 on the depth. Hope I passed!!


That was horrible.  HORRIBLE! Longest two days ever.  I'll be lucky to get 20 in the AM and any kind of acceptable or needs improvement in the afternoon, for either day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I BELIEVE IN YOU @vhab49_PE


----------



## Joe2

Agreed.  Felt I got about 22 in the PM for structural depth.  Thought I was gonna see someone with a mop bucket to clean up the blood bath when time ended.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Joe2 said:


> Agreed.  Felt I got about 22 in the PM for structural depth.  Thought I was gonna see someone with a mop bucket to clean up the blood bath when time ended.


The proctor was SO LOUD when he announced 15 minutes I practically jumped out of my skin.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm just glad to be done with it and to finally have my free time back. No more early mornings/late evenings spent studying, no more Saturdays spent doing practice tests.

I feel pretty good about the exam but I definitely could be wrong. I'm gonna try to stay optimistic for as long as I can!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

rebecca1 said:


> I'm just glad to be done with it and to finally have my free time back. No more early mornings/late evenings spent studying, no more Saturdays spent doing practice tests.
> 
> I feel pretty good about the exam but I definitely could be wrong. I'm gonna try to stay optimistic for as long as I can!


good choice! (no sarcasm)


----------



## ram.a

There was a question about the blah blah blah, any one remember it?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ram.a said:


> There was a question somewhere about the blah blah blah, any one remember it?


I don't know what any of those words mean, so I have no idea what you're talking about. But a reminder....

YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISCUSS SPECIFIC EXAM QUESTIONS.

NCEES does monitor these message board and will void your exam and even ban you from retaking. Please refer to site guidelines: https://engineerboards.com/guidelines/


----------



## ram.a

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know what any of those words mean, so I have no idea what you're talking about. But a reminder....
> 
> YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISCUSS SPECIFIC EXAM QUESTIONS.
> 
> NCEES does monitor these message board and will void your exam and even ban you from retaking. Please refer to site guidelines: https://engineerboards.com/guidelines/


thanks for letting me know. How can I remove the comment ? I am new here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ram.a said:


> thanks for letting me know. How can I remove the comment ? I am new here.


Click the three dots at the top right of your post.


----------



## ram.a

MadamPirate PE said:


> Click the three dots at the top right of your post.


three dots has a report and share option, I don't see remove on that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ram.a said:


> three dots has a report and share option, I don't see remove on that.


There's also edit, you can remove the text of your question.


----------



## ram.a




----------



## RBHeadge PE

new posters can't edit their posts until after a certain post count. Just click 'report' and @leggo PE will fix it


----------



## ram.a

RBHeadge PE said:


> new posters can't edit their posts until after a certain post count. Just click 'report' and @leggo PE will fix it


okay thank you, I will.


----------



## leggo PE

I fixed it for ya, @ram.a!


----------



## ram.a

leggo PE said:


> I fixed it for ya, @ram.a!


Thank you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> new posters can't edit their posts until after a certain post count. Just click 'report' and @leggo PE will fix it


I forgot about that. It's been so long!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I forgot about that. It's been so long!


Literally didnt know it was a thing


----------



## Violator

So what’s everyone’s feelings? Shorter wait time or longer wait time due to the virus, which seems to be impacting some state government offices more than other areas.


----------



## Speakerbaks

Violator said:


> So what’s everyone’s feelings? Shorter wait time or longer wait time due to the virus, which seems to be impacting some state government offices more than other areas.


I have a feeling it's going to be an outlier on either end. Either they are going to take forever because of all this craziness  or just say whatever, you guys are troopers for actually trying to take an exam during the apocalypse and pass most. Hopes on the latter.


----------



## martinv

Apparently, some takers are mentioning that scores will not be released until the registrarion for the January's exam are closed (14th December).... so I guess that we will not have our scores until, at least, December 15th.


----------



## shkhmn

From the NCEES website under the January 2021 registration updates in the news section

"Individuals who took the October exam will be unable to register for the January exam. Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam, and examinees are unable to register for any exam when results are pending from a previous exam. The same is true for the January 2021 administration and being able to register for the April 2021 exam—results from January will not be released prior to the close of the April registration period. Registration deadlines cannot be changed."

Registration for the January exam closes on December 14th. I'm sure this is there way of helping to reduce the number of registrants for the January exam to help accommodate all the additional test takers from the canceled April exam.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope that states that limit the number of attempts take this into consideration?

i.e. GA give you 4 consecutive tries after you are apporved to take the exam wether you skip an offering or not, so hopefulluy they will accomodate that this is our of your alls decision making ability..


----------



## Tarbyaa

Well, it remains to wait for the results and prepare further. Because I already realized that I have something to improve to show the best results.


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Speakerbaks

Is this when we start freaking out about results? Or should I wait until monday to start flailing myself upon the mercy of the NCEES gods?


----------



## NYBuzz12

martinv said:


> Apparently, some takers are mentioning that scores will not be released until the registrarion for the January's exam are closed (14th December).... so I guess that we will not have our scores until, at least, December 15th.


There is a way you can find out if you failed or not. If you can register for the cbt pe exams and not the civil January pe, then it probably means you failed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> There is a way you can find out if you failed or not. If you can register for the cbt pe exams and not the civil January pe, then it probably means you failed.


oh good, this theory is back again.


----------



## Benson

Has anyone received PE Civil Exam results from the October 2020 exam yet?


----------



## DataPM

Benson said:


> Has anyone received PE Civil Exam results from the October 2020 exam yet?


Yes, Arizona has posted. Best email I have ever woken up to.


----------



## Benson

DataPM said:


> Yes, Arizona has posted. Best email I have ever woken up to.


Glad to hear it! Waiting on Massachusetts still.............


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Benson said:


> Has anyone received PE Civil Exam results from the October 2020 exam yet?


Yeah, you can follow along here for discussion:



And here for the map


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Benson said:


> Has anyone received PE Civil Exam results from the October 2020 exam yet?


FYI, results are released by state. Not exam type.


----------



## dsp002

dsp002 said:


> My plan is to continue to register and study until we are allowed to test. I was about 250hrs deep when they canceled the April 2020 exam. I registered for the Fall the day registration opened. I hope they do not cancel this time, but I am looking at it as reps. I will be happy if I get another 250+ this time.  Fingers crossed and good luck to those taking it in the fall.






civilrobot said:


> Not to discourage anybody but seriously, if somebody studies for 250+ hours and suddenly comes down with some symptoms a couple of days out, I doubt they would tell the proctors.
> 
> 
> Also, as we’ve seen with the school re-openings, some folks could get tested, take the exam, and then find out that they tested positive. No thanks. Like I said before, I’ll sit this one out.
> 
> If you decide to go through with it, be safe!


Studied n hours. Had no symptoms. Tested with a mask(s). 0 cases reported from test sites.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

dsp002 said:


> Studied n hours. Had no symptoms. Tested with a mask(s). 0 cases reported from test sites.
> 
> View attachment 20213


Congratulations! I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## dsp002

civilrobot said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad it worked out for you!


What's your plan? Jan, April, Oct? #EETlife iyam imho btw ttyl


----------

